# any air gun fanatics out there???



## CROSSMAN_JUNKIE (May 19, 2007)

i find airguns fun to shoot for some reason... i have two henry's and a rugger mini-14.... but for some reason i never get tired of the 50 yd targets with my air guns


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

i have some because im 16 and that's all i can have

i have a crosman pumpmaster 760, and one of those ****ty bucks that wal mart cant get rid of that my grandpa gave me and i want my aunt to bring them up wen she comes next month or ship them

and i have a something thats a 6 shot revolver that looks like a berretta M9 and uses CO2

so no no real ones, but i have some bb ones that if i got a lucky shot i could stop someone with  16 sucks


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I keep a Daisy bb gun by the door to practice mounting and shooting. I added an adult sized stock, about four pounds of weight and filed off the front sight. 
I ,also, have two fine match air pistols - a FWB CO2 gun and a Russian (Baikal) IZH-46. Both of them will put all their pellets through the same hole at 10 meters. I can't; they will.
Pete


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

isnt this kind of a shotgun forum?????


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

CB - You are, of course, correct. The BB gun by the door is my shotgun contribution a la Bob Brister. The rest is "out of forum". I couldn't resist.
Pete


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

could have an airsoft shotgun. they sell them in a few places


----------

